# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  بخصوص مشكل الانترنت من يوم الاثنين 19/03/2012

## DARIFBS

اعلنت اتصلات المغرب عبر صفحتها على الفايسبوك على ان احد الكابلات الرابطة بين اصيلا ومارسيليا انقطع , وجاري اصلاحه , لهدا انخفض صبيب الانترنت الى ادنى المستويات 
النص الاصلي:  *"Une  coupure est survenue le lundi 19/03/2012 sur l’un des câbles sous  marins de Maroc Telecom (Câble Atlas Offshore) à une distance de 86Km  d’Asilah vers Marseille, située à une profondeur de 550m dans un fond  marin qui présentent des courants très forts. Une partie de la bande  passante en a été affectée. Maroc Telecom a aussitôt pris toutes les  dispositions nécessaires pour la normalisation de la  situation : un bateau câblier italien, spécialisé dans l'intervention  sur les câbles sous-marins à fibre optique, s’est déplacé sur le lieu de  la coupure. Le plan d’actions consiste à remonter le câble à la  surface, remplacer le tronçon endommagé et réaliser tous les tests  d’étanchéité et de qualité nécessaires avant la remise au fond. Il est  prévu que ces travaux de réparation soient achevés avant la fin de cette  semaine. Nous vous informerons dès que la situation sera rétablie et  vous remercions de votre compréhension."    * ملاحضة: لابد ان تطلبوا التعويض بالاتصال ب 115 لكن بعد ان يتم حل المشكل هذا حق لكل مشترك باتصلات المغرب

----------


## GSM-AYA

في انتظار اصلاح العطب دائما نحن  هكدا ......ياترى الى متى ؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد السيد

خيرا ان شاء الله

----------


## yassin55

انشاءالله لى خير

----------


## Fannan1

مشكور اخي على المتابعة 
فعلا المشكل اثر ليس فقط على اتصالات المغرب 
بل حتى على مستخدمي موديم ميدي تيل ربما بسبب
 ان هناك تعاون بين الشركات الثلاث في المغرب

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا للتنبه اخى ونتمنى ان تكون المشكلة قد حلت

----------


## DARIFBS

مازال المشكل قائما  ملاحضة: لابد ان تطلبوا التعويض بالاتصال ب 115 لكن بعد ان يتم حل المشكل هذا حق لكل مشترك باتصلات المغرب

----------


## reda50

مشكوووووور

----------


## ighdriss

مشكوووووور

----------

